# last minute decision gyros



## 05sprcrw (May 5, 2014)

I came across a good deal on a boneless leg of lamb roast and decided that I wanted to try making gyros at home.

I did just a simple rub of salt, pepper, olive oil, rosemary, and thyme.













IMG_0145_zps87690cd1.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ May 5, 2014






Threw it in the smoke until 140°













IMG_0148_zpse22fbfb2.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ May 5, 2014






Getting ready to rest for 30 min













IMG_0149_zps71abeb66.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ May 5, 2014






I threw it on the slicer and sliced it thin













IMG_0151_zps0144e360.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ May 5, 2014






I didn't realize I bought flat bread instead of pita bread so its a sandwich instead. With the homemade tzatziki sauce.













IMG_0152_zps7949f4ad.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ May 5, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (May 6, 2014)

Fun! I bet these were tasty! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (May 6, 2014)

Looks beautifully cooked. Leg is a great cut,got expensive here partly because we ship so much on contract price to  the USA:biggrin:


----------



## 05sprcrw (May 6, 2014)

Moikel said:


> Looks beautifully cooked. Leg is a great cut,got expensive here partly because we ship so much on contract price to the USA:biggrin:


I was excited when I got it for $5.99 lb, its normally around $8.99 lb here when I can find it.


----------



## moikel (May 6, 2014)

Bone in $12 a kg or there a bouts. Prices always stronger in winter here. Aussies raised on it especially country town types. I remember first non family paying job was $117 a week nett w/o overtime, in 1977.You could buy a side of lamb(big lamb at that) for $12 cut however you wanted it. Leg,chops x3 ,chump,loin,4 quarter ,cutlets,2 shanks,neck & bone for the hound $12 the  lot.

Some things about the good old days were genuinely good


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 6, 2014)

Moikel said:


> Some things about the good old days were genuinely good:biggrin:



I would say most were. One thing missing back then was this (SMF).

Price on lamb is strange here too: local is more expensive than fresh, although they breed them year around not just in spring.


----------



## moikel (May 6, 2014)

Drought has made it hard & pushed prices up. Goat has got pricey too, more expensive than lamb as much as $ 19 a kg for prime cuts & $13 for shoulder. Roo stable I will be eating  more of that!
The lamb out of New Zealand would be cheaper for buyers in USA  & Canada ,no drought ,softer dollar,no shortage of stock.
Yes there are some great things about this era,SMF  one of them.


----------

